# How far is your walk to school?



## Pink1981

Or do you drive? :flower:

Sophies school is a mile away, uphill. I am exhausted :sleep: :haha:

I think it will be a little easier the week after next when she is there until 3.30 :cry: 

Anyways, was just wondering :blush:


----------



## smelly07

Only a 5 min walk.....i know parents who live near me who drive the lazy buggers LOL


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I drive since its 5 miles away! lol. My eldest is at secondary school, which is lucky only about a mile away, so he walks while I drive the younger ones.


----------



## michyk84

its a 20 minute walk my speed (25 - 30 minutes) my daughter speed each way so over a mile, there is also people who live on same road as me who drive everyday (& who have drove past & soaked me with puddles as i am walking)


----------



## fairywings

Amy's is 5 minutes away :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ours is 1.4 miles each way and yes I walk every day even in rain :(

I just say to myself when I see cars go past and I am soaked and tired that its the only reason I fit into my trousers lol.


----------



## mummy3

We have the opposite problem to the rain lol its been over 100 degrees here for the last 3 months solid! School bus stop is a 10min walk away and we walk it everyday, cold bath when we get back to the house:haha:


----------



## MarineAngel

My little sister's school is less than 1/2 a mile away, but we haven't had the chance to walk it yet since it's been downpouring the last 4 days and school's only been in session 4 days :haha:

I'm looking forward to the twice daily walk, but she's definitely not. Not sure why since one of the classmates she gets along so well with has to take the same route.


----------



## sabby52

My eldest's school ia about 15-20mins away and Dec nursery is a 10min walk. We always walk to school :)


----------



## shellie

My sons school was a 20 minute walk away. Now we have moved house and he is in a new school which is in the same street as us, which is really good for me as I can't walk too far anymore without getting pains, and he also has friends from his class in the same street so he can play out now. xxx


----------



## JASMAK

3-5 minutes. It literally takes longer to drive. There are some lazy people who drive DAILY here...one has super fat kids too...you would think she would want to introduce her kids to the world of exercise.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

DD1 School is about a mile away which takes around 20 min either way, DD2 has also just started nursey which is just over 1/2 a mile in the opposite direction, taking 15 mins each way. We walk all journeys :)


----------



## Amarna

My daughter's school is a half hour drive, about 20-25 miles away so we can't walk. We used to live closer but moved and I wanted to keep her in a familiar environment, plus its a great school, she is flourishing there and it is the only reasonably priced Montessori school in the area so I don't mind the drive.


----------



## babyhopesxx

DS school is a 30 min walk away, 5 mins by car which i used to take when i was working before mat leave. 
Now i'm off i try and walk there as much as possible for some exercise, plus i can't wait to take lo out for walks in the pram to pick up big bro from school :)


----------



## Pink1981

I'm hoping i'll get used to it soon! I find it knackering, so unfit and it starts with a big hill!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ours is a huge hill too, you do get used to it :)


----------



## StarrySkies

Ours is about 10 mins away..
I can't stand the route though, don't mind it in the summer too much but when it rains it's just horrid!
x


----------



## going_crazy

Ours is about 25-30min walk which I do try and do, but in the crappy weather we've had recently I've jumped in the car and driven :blush:

Once I'm out of the door and half way up our road (big hill) I really enjoy it! :flow: x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

0.8 miles but on the way home it's uphill :( takes 10mins but the hills are a killer!


----------



## xashleyx

my kids school is about 10 minute walk away, but me doing it just now it takes 20 minutes :haha:


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm lucky, I live on the same road as the school. It's only a few doors down up from us. Takes about a minute or two.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I used to wish I lived a bit closer but it keeps me in my size 8's even if I do eat cake for brekkie lol.


----------



## RachA

My son started school on Wed :(
I don't know how far it is distance wise but it takes us 20 min to walk it. We'll be doing that rain or shine as we only have one car and hubby gets first call on it. It nice really as we get to talk for a lot longer than we would driving. But it is tiring.


----------



## Dizzy321

Ours is a 5-10 min walk away :) & some people who live the same distance away drive! I dont get it :wacko: lol


----------



## wilbz

Our school is a mile away I walk this three times so that is 6 miles a day as youngest at pre school on the afternoon, it is starting to become a struggle as 26 weeks pregnant, and the journey is starting to take longer and longer, but don't want to give into the car lol


----------



## oOKayOo

20 minute walk to one school in the morning all uphill, back down 20 minute walk to the other school ( youngest does half day) so back there half the day , back home , back up to my eldest school then back home. I pretty much walk all day :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oh god I remember when DD was doing half days, it was a killer walk going up 6 times!


----------



## Pink1981

Midnight_Fairy said:


> oh god I remember when DD was doing half days, it was a killer walk going up 6 times!

That will be me next year! Hopefully i'll be more used to it by then. Its definitely getting easier by the day..... Just dreading rain now! :haha:


----------



## JakesMummy

Omg i never thought of that - when they do half days at school! Currently it is quite a nice walk that takes 20 minutes, relatively flat all the way. But when my son strts school, my daughter starts preschool, so ill be doing that walk..hmm.yep, 6 times too. Argh!


----------



## Pink1981

JakesMummy said:


> Omg i never thought of that - when they do half days at school! Currently it is quite a nice walk that takes 20 minutes, relatively flat all the way. But when my son strts school, my daughter starts preschool, so ill be doing that walk..hmm.yep, 6 times too. Argh!

We will have calves of steel :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My daughter did half days from September till December as she is a summer baby. Glad thats over now!


----------



## morri

ia m fnot far away fornjt schoopl at all hjudst nd wayh 5 km when oi went to [rimar schpoppl i wasd abput 400 mj and of course as germand to they alk all wyu alone without parents becazuaede tyou can truast zour chilt./ in any case m secondaty school ad 800 meters aqaway so not ,uchn further
d to do tha


----------



## Jem_x3

Mine isn't at school yet as she's only one but I'd thought I'd add in that my closest primary school is a 30 second walk :haha: Just at the top of my road!


----------



## morri

Jem_x3 said:


> Mine isn't at school yet as she's only one but I'd thought I'd add in that my closest primary school is a 30 second walk :haha: Just at the top of my road!

preerttt cool


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i leave here at 8.30, and get home at 9.30, so takes an hour to take her and come home lol. its not that far but i dont want fast and DD walks the whole way.

I have a slight problem. DD playschool is ^^^ that one, right next to is a school. a really good school. when ds goes playschool he will be going that ^^ too, and DD will be at school. BUT theres a school just down the road from us, i dont know which one to put her in, because once DS finshes playschool he wil be going to same school, which would be the same walk every day until she they finish school.. or out her in one down here and then walk to that school and playschool everyday? hmnm choices choices


----------



## mandy81

Ours is like a 15 minute walk when Dylans with me, but if I was by myself I could maybe do it in 5 :)


----------



## Deanna26

My sons currently at nursery which is a 10 minute drive away (40 minute walk). He'll be going to a different school next September the nearest good one is about a 15 minute walk on my own but make that 30 with a 4 year old!


----------



## RachA

Deanna26 said:


> My sons currently at nursery which is a 10 minute drive away (40 minute walk). He'll be going to a different school next September the nearest good one is about a 15 minute walk on my own but make that 30 with a 4 year old!

It's amazing how quickly they learn to walk. I was dreading our walk to school. I can do it in 15min on my own or with both in a pushchair. I was prepared for a 30 min walk when DS started school but within a few days he was doing it in just under 20 min. He does go on his balance bike though.


----------



## CarlyP

2 minutes:thumbup:


----------

